

Glucosamine promotes longevity in worms and mice, study says - lvevjo
http://www.latimes.com/science/sciencenow/la-sci-sn-glucosamine-promotes-longevity-in-worms-and-mice-study-says-20140408,0,6839184.story

======
lvevjo
As with any study of this nature, there is a good chance that the observed
effects won't apply to humans, but it's interesting nonetheless.

The researchers point out that there's been a couple observational studies
(not RCTs!) that have found decreased mortality in humans that supplement
glucosamine:

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3557824/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3557824/)

[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2869514/](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2869514/)

What I'd really like to see, now, is a randomized controlled trial that looks
at mortality in healthy, non-arthritic people who supplement glucosamine -
alone, without chondroitin or other stuff.

